# Hog and deer hunting opportunities?



## RobkesOx (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking for hog and deer hunting opportunities,willing to join a club in southern GA or northern FL at fair annual rates.Thanks to all responders.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Aug 17, 2015)

Call (229) 347-6300 in Sylvania Georgia
This guy is a terrific guide and a heck of a nice person as well.
I hunted with him early this year and enjoyed it immensely.  He works hard to get you as many hogs as you want, or can kill, and he doesn't want to stop until you are satisfied.
When I went, I killed 3 hogs and he was going after more but being an older gent I was worn out already so I called it a night.
He supplies the weapons and ammo so all you bring is your hunting outfit, some large coolers and what ever you want to drink.
He will take a group and you all will get a chance to bag some hogs.  What he does is he has several crop fields that he drives to and checks them with night vision equipment.  If the hogs are there he parks, gives you a gun and walks you out in the field within range of the hogs then the fun begins.
If you decide to go with him and want some company PM me and I'll be more than happy to go along too.  Of course I'll pay my own way.

Check out: 
https://www.facebook.com/hogsnipers?_rdr=p


----------



## RobkesOx (Aug 23, 2015)

JohnnyWalker said:


> Call (229) 347-6300 in Sylvania Georgia
> This guy is a terrific guide and a heck of a nice person as well.
> I hunted with him early this year and enjoyed it immensely.  He works hard to get you as many hogs as you want, or can kill, and he doesn't want to stop until you are satisfied.
> When I went, I killed 3 hogs and he was going after more but being an older gent I was worn out already so I called it a night.
> ...



Thanks but this is a guided type of hunting for enormous fees per hunt and what I was looking is to join a club for a fair annual fee,able to run atv,set up a blind at designated location etc.Perhaps I should have posted a better add.


----------

